# Canadian travel advice?



## Jen77 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello. I use Expat Forum because I hope to move to Australia one day, but I am interested in traveling Canada while I'm still over in North America. I'm hoping some of you Canadian expats can help me with some traveling advice.

I'm planning a Canadian trip with some traveling friends from England. I'm American and I met them while touring New Zealand. They've never been over to North America before. I've noticed things are alot different traveling in other countries like New Zealand, especially out of Canada and America. In New Zealand, they're seemed to be alot of hostels and people from all over the world just seemed to be roaming around from place to place. There's also bus services that you buy a pass and can come and go as you please and it travels the whole country. I haven't really heard of that in Canada or the U.S., but I guess it would be much more difficult as the countries are so much bigger. 

I'm looking for any suggestions you could give me about touring Canada. We're thinking most likely to be in on the Western Coast, but not ruling out Nova Scotia. We don't want to necessarily travel the cities, but rather focus on outdoor activities. 

I've been looking at bus tours and also trains. The transportation seems to be the biggest concern just getting around. Since I am from America, I could drive if neccessary. I'd like to avoid this because this would be alot of driving if we want the Canadian coasts because I still live a good seven or eight hours south of Manitoba. But it would be nice having the option to go when you want and not be restricted by time schedules or public transportation routes. 

Any advice or suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Jen77 welcome to the Canadian forum,
Trains are not really an option here, as they are expensive and not normally scheduled. You could try using the greyhound bus which is pretty much nationwide and good value. There are hostels, and in summer camping is a good option. Canada is so huge though travelling across country will take you at least two weeks so doing the west coast then flying over to East would be a better use of time.
Louise


----------

